# Stolen silver r33 gtr - reg m538 fnw - just now!



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

My car was hijacked 20minutes ago. 

2 asian guys came to see it for sale. 

Here is the car:

Nissan : R33 GTR Nissan Skyline

IF ANYONE SEES IT IN ESSEX/LONDON (IT WAS STOLEN IN BENFLEET) PLEASE CALL ME ON 0


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

dude !!! finger's crossed it gets found and I hope your ok! - got descriptions of the guy's themselves?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

****ing hell mate, are you ok? How did they take it off you?


----------



## GTRaddict (Jul 9, 2010)

no way! what the hell, cant believe that mate! hope the theiving B***rds get caught the C**nts!

what did they look like? just goes to show you cant trust anyone nowadays.


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Il keep my eyes peeled mate...that's some sad news!!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

*****, any contact details from them?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Please post up as much detail as posible about the perpetrators. For example you must have a phone number, email etc.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Let's get this car back guys. If your on twitter ask your followers to retweet the link!!!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153719-stolen-silver-r33-gtr-reg-m538-fnw-just-now.html


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that mate makes me sick!!!... f****ng tramps carnt save up and get them selfs a nice car!!!!!


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

just posted up on the MLR for you


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Asians eh?

******s!


----------



## danc (Feb 28, 2005)

what a sickener.. 
pair of b***ards

hope you get your car back in one piece


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

sorry to hear about that. hope you recover it asap


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

just posted it on my facebook too lad, i hope the theaving scum get caught.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I have posted this up on Civiclife.net (a forum I help moderate).. The more eyes on the lookout the better. Hope you can get your car back and fingers crossed here those Asian fools responsible get what they truly deserve..


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Itll probably get stripped.

Did they sound local? What Car did they arrive on?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

How did they manage to Hijack the car off you?

Almost certainly stolen to order and trying to container it overseas.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Probably help if we had more intel from the OP, but I m sure he has had a plethora of other things to contend with in the last 12hours.

J


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

R32 Combat said:


> How did they manage to Hijack the car off you?
> 
> Almost certainly stolen to order and trying to container it overseas.


For a 15 y/o car?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A lot skylines get stolen to be stripped for parts


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Heard of this sort of thing happening with a few people, but mainly by Polish guys... Really hope they get caught but not only that i hope the crappy justice system works out for the best result. Not just a slap on the wrist and 6 months inside...
Best bet is to keep an eye on eBay for parts you think may have been yours and just pay the seller a visit.
Good luck with this!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Posted up on Facebook. Hope someone sees it.:nervous:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

This is sickening, I seriously hope the car is found safely, so much car theft going on recently :chairshot


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear this, fingers crossed you get some good news!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

wacked it on facebook


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys and to the moderators for editing my link so it was a bit more legible!

The police took a statement last night, before I had to go to hospital to get some stitches in my hand. What happened was unbelievable and it hasn't really set in yet.

I was in Nottingham yesterday when at 3.30pm I got a phonecall about my car for sale from a young guy (about 26) asking if he could see my car that night. He said his name was Jay and asked all the usual questions, but in particular was very concerned about how the car drove. I answered all the questions and I said I was in nottingham and wouldn't be back until 9pm. He was insistent that he wouldn't be able to see the car this weekend if I couldn't show it to him earlier. So I stopped working, and drove back asap. We arranged to meet at 7pm and he said he'd get a lift over to me. 

Two guys arrived at 7 exactly. I was messing about with something on the car when they walked over. I don't know why I didn't think more about it at the time, but they said they arrived in a taxi. Obviously this should have set alarm bells ringing but it didn't. The guy I spoke to on the phone introduced himself as Terry. I assumed Jay must have been a nickname so didn't question it. I can't remember his friend's name. But they're obviously fake names anyway.

The car was unlocked and they asked to look around etc. They commented how nice it was, how nice the paint was, how nice the wheels were etc. The asked to look under the bonnet so I opened it up for them. They asked me to start it up, which I did. Everyone was outside the car and the bonnet was up so I didn't think too much of it. Terry was then telling me how he'd sold his pulsar to fund the car and asked me how it compared to one etc. 

This is where I did something very, very stupid. Terry was talking to me in front of the car with the bonnet up. The friend asked if he could sit in the car. I felt uneasy about this as it was running, but I didn't want to be accused of being racist for not trusting him. So I said yes, but continued to stand in front of the car talking to Terry. I heard the dirver's door shut and became very concerned. Terry then ran to the passenger door and shut it. I realised I was being robbed. 

Please bare in mind that the bonnet was still up and I was stood in front of the car. The driver revved the engine and launched the car at me. I jumped out the way but they hit me on the leg and I cut my fingers open on the bonnet.

They nailed it down the road flat in 1st 2nd and 3rd with the bonnet up!!! As I was running after it I saw the bonnet flexing backwards. I could hear the car stop at the bottom of my road, and then accelerate again, so they must have stopped to shut the bonnet. I rang the police whilst running back to get the keys for my other car. I chased after them but couldn't see them. 

Details of the guys:

Both seemed to have London/Essex accents, but not too common.
Both were Pakistani (or similar race)

Terry: 6' 2" and a but fat and had stubble
Friend: 5' 6" and skinny with a goatee beard.

This is the number they called from: 07415189660

I'm gutted.


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

best thing is your alright and live to drive another day!
just think if you had not have started the car or showed the keys, what they might have done to you ?
i hope the crs returned to you, did u have a tracker?
hopefuly fully insured for the value ?


i hope the thievin basterds get caught, this country needs better punishment for theft, like fingur removal!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry to hear that mate  - If I am ever asked for my key's,I will throw them in the awkward's place ever like a roof top,or down a drain then hand them over,plus those that know me know that I don't look like a "softy" - so they'll receive a free trip in an ambulance which i'll kindly call for them once they can't move from having their knee's caved in!

on a sefl defence type,smack someone hard enough on their knee and you'll break it as their knee will go backwards,same to elbows,if they go for a punch,try hold their arm out and hit it from the outside,trying to make it bend the way it shouldn't and again break it - atleast then you'll find them in the A&E department "if" they manage to get away from you..

and my physical abuse rant over lol - i hope to god know no tries to rob me as i'll hurt them


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Sounds like he didn't get a chance emil. I'll remember this tale and leave my disklock on until I see the money


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Absolutely sickening. Must admit I have had people ask to look around the car, sit in it etc when its been running - really makes you think twice about being nice to people even if they are genuine enthusiasts.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah that does appear to be the case Mook,the main thing is though is that the OP is ok
Makes me think twice about people viewing my car like they did earlier today and any further potential viewing's.. even with the tracker on my car,doubt it'll stop theiving tool's from trying to take it


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Ignoring the racist comments, seems these guys have form

STOLEN - HS51XDL - WHITE DC5 Friday 29th 20:00 Essex


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

And Jays got form here too

http://www.hampshire.police.uk/Inte...mpton+and+New+Forest+area+by+bogus+buyers.htm


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

This is sick what people can do in our days!! i would run get the shot gun and shoot them if i find them, this is so unfair.


----------



## TheMinel (Jun 12, 2011)

damn... best of luck to the OP and get well soon too!


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

damn, real sorry to hear mate, hope your car is found and they are caught, 

you can't guard against everything, and a lot of the time you'll never think it will happen to you, so let your guard down, and usually thats when you are at most risk.


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Aside from the OP sad story, these threads are great the 'rambos' all come out to beat their chests....priceless.

j.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol yeah that's right james1,including me lol 
that remind's me,one of our onsite IT team in Hounslow,had his Merc C class stolen in a similar manner 2 month's ago - just recently got his insurance pay out,was an '08 model


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

o crap mate. glad your ok. ill post up on my facebook now and ill keep an eye out


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Scary thing is a lot of insurance policies exclude theft with keys


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Scary thing is a lot of insurance policies exclude theft with keys


so if they beat u senseless and steal ur keys? insurence wont cover it, tight bastuards lol


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about this mate, it looks like your car is a real beauty. I really hope you find your car and the scum who did this and break every bone in their worthless bodies. Anyways hope your hand is ok and wish you all the best in the search for your GT-R...


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Just posted on BookFace.....sorry to here this mate....hope they get caught!!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry for the loss. These don't sound like joy riders. They're targetting cars to be used for a particular purpose, possibly sale of parts so look out for those.

Sooner or later they'll try to steal the wrong a car and be caught and hopefully get the kicking-in of their lives. 

You can bet they'll pay in the end. Karma never fails.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That's some shocking stuff, really sorry to hear about this and I hope you get the car back and the arseholes get caught.

Just thinking, you should change your PH ad to the same as this thread title, and also change the main ad description to also give an account of what's happened and any identifying marks/numbers etc. That way you'll get a bit more exposure.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

****ing gay idiots! Im gonna do my best to help mate!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

I just read the story, Im not a racist but I`d never let over my car to a pakistani specially not one with goatee beard.

Cant the police track down the number?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I just read the story, Im not a racist but I`d never let over my car to a packie specially not one with goatee beard.


Some will take offense to that.

_Pakistani_ would be the word you would have been looking to use..

I hope those responsible get all that they deserve and more coming to them. As Miguel rightly notes karma will not fail.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I just read the story, Im not a racist but I`d never let over my car to a packie specially not one with goatee beard.
> 
> Cant the police track down the number?


Honky's can be just as bad


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ide never be alone simple.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

This is a harsh wake up to anyone showing a car to "buyers"

Hard facts and descriptions needed though not name calling

They don't sound that intelligent, driving off with the bonnet up. I'm sure they will mess up and get caught let's just hope this is before they are cornered and run someone down.

Any more facts to go on. chassis numbers, tax disk? Specific parts on the car? What was the location and what initial route did they take? Somebody must have seen the car drive off with the bonnet up?

Have the police investigated where the telephone was used previously or checked any cctv in the local area?

You MUST keep pushing the police and asking questions, contact your local newspaper the more people know in your area the less chance of the police not bothering to investigate... which is very likely in my experience... Keep stressing the injury and the fact that they could have run you down...

Good luck!


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Kadir said:


> Some will take offense to that.
> 
> _Pakistani_ would be the word you would have been looking to use..
> 
> I hope those responsible get all that they deserve and more coming to them. As Miguel rightly notes karma will not fail.


Sorry, edited...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

No sightings?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

omg this is shocking, unfortunately it is too easy to believe 

what a joke. what have your insurance said?

i hope that someone hears something   id have cried if it was my gtr. am appalled.

im selling my car atm and it makes me think twice about who i let near it. is a hard lesson to learn but will keep my eyes and ears posted to see if i hear anything!

Good luck in the search


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

.::TopSky::. said:


> I just read the story, Im not a racist but I`d never let over my car to a pakistani specially not one with goatee beard.
> 
> says the newly qualified lawyer,of course your racist with a remark like that.


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

No news I'm afraid.

I've tried to find cctv from the local shops and garages etc but nothing atm

The insurance have said I need to wait 40 days to file a claim in case the car is found and returned to me etc.



> This is a harsh wake up to anyone showing a car to "buyers"
> 
> Hard facts and descriptions needed though not name calling
> 
> ...


Some good advice there. I'm ringing the paper tomorrow to try and run a story. 


Here's a list of modifications:

Garrett 2860-5's
Z32 air flow meters
800cc injectors
280lph Tomei fuel pump
Twin plate clutch
Apexi avcr boost controller
Apexi Power FC with hand controller
HKS Front mounted intercooler
HKS intercooler hardpipes
Cometic head gasket
SARD alloy radiator
Twin apexi induction kits 
Twin apexi induction elbows 
SARD downpipes 
Janspeed decat pipe
HKS cat back exhaust 
Carbon fibre intake plenum cover
Carbon fibre plug cover
HICAS lockout
Rota 18x10 alloys with good tyres
HKS fully adjustable coilovers
356mm discs on front with 8 pot K sport calipers
Braided brake lines front and rear
Brembo rear calipers with redstuff pads and crossdrilled and grooved discs
Nismo braided clutch line
Carbon B pillar covers
Carbon spoiler endcaps
Nismo bonnet spoiler
400R front bumper splitter
400R rear bumper splitter
Nismo bumper vents
Clear front bumper indicators
Clear NISMO repeater indicators 
Xenon headlights (very rare)
Recaro driver's seat

The obvious one to look out for are the 18" rotas, the 8 pot brakes and the xenon headlights (on the driver's headlight the was a hole in the casing where the retainer lug had been broken off).

I don't have the chassis number. Is it on the log book? If so I'll get it and post it up.


----------



## danc (Feb 28, 2005)

chassis no should be on the v5

thats a lot of mods, it pains me to say it, but I think the intention is to break the car if still in the country....



how much fuel was in the car, what kind of range would they have had before refueling??.. check local filling station CCTV??


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

You should be aware they might have the minimal intelligence required to read this & other forums, so be aware people are on the lookout for them or the car.

Still, post as many pictures of the car and the parts on it as possible.
Hopefully someone will recognise them. Either on Ebay, etc. or on someone else's car.

Hope you find it / them. There's going to be a lot of people in support of you, which helps.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

skyjuice said:


> .::TopSky::. said:
> 
> 
> > I just read the story, Im not a racist but I`d never let over my car to a pakistani specially not one with goatee beard.
> ...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

.::TopSky::. said:


> Im not a racist but I`d never let over my car to a pakistani specially not one with goatee beard.


You just can't trust them goatees lol :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> You just can't trust them goatees lol :thumbsup:


Lol, they really make bad reputation for pakistanis/goateees...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can we stop with the racial comments guys. It so happened these two criminals were potentially of Asian origin, but there's plenty of criminals of all races so let's treat it as a description for this event and nothing more.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine wasn't a racial commet, i was remarking on facial hair - jesus christ (hope i can still use that as a curse) I was making a joke that TOPSKY had remarked on not trusting someone because they had a goatee


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Who said I was picking on you specifically. It's a general comment for the thread.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

oh in that case i apologise


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

posted on SOC for you mate... hope you get it back..
and the opportunity to show the thieving bottom feeders how you feel...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It is pretty shocking. Trouble is you change the wheels on a car like this and ring it, and the new buyer would potentially never know. Good luck chap. Perhaps keep an eye out on new silver GTRs appearing on ebay....! Or parts. 

edit: might be parked on a street somewhere checking if it has a tracker, might get spotted if you are lucky.


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

buckerz69 said:


> My car was hijacked 20minutes ago.
> 
> 2 asian guys came to see it for sale.
> 
> ...


Have you alerted shipping docks? in the case it could be containered abroad.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I did everything I could when I had a 22ft Four Winns boat stolen, it was on my 4 wheel trailer with a wheelclamp, behind a chained steel gate from a River Thames Marina. I made up posters placed ads, nagged the police constantly and phoned the obvious ports I spent weeks doing everything I could think of..

Then 10 months later out of the blue I got a call from an insurance investigator. The boat had been taken in for servicing and repairs at a boatyard in Essex the engineer had called his investigator mate when he couldn't find a serial number on the hull. The investigator went that day and impounded the boat. I was just getting round to settling the claim when it was found.

Then the story got really wierd. I got the name of the boatyard and arranged to speak to the engineer only to be told he had died that weekend. The police managed to trace the boat back through several "owners" one of which was supposed to have won it in a card game... To a guy who was proved to have had it in his position within a few days of the theft.. He was called in for questioning and bailed under investigation but that same night he died of a heart attack, on his own by the side of the road...

They had renamed the boat and that is meant to be unlucky or maybe it was like some say Karma... I named it back when I eventually got it home. 

Anyways not to ruin the thread but just to say these things do have a way of resolving themselves eventually... don't get too down.


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

If the thief died and you got your boat back, thats defintely an all round happy ending!!

I hope the OP has the same result - albeit not as long a wait, and maybe a more fitting death for the 2 scumbags who pinched the motor


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't give up dude
I hope you get your car back and very soon.
Got mine back over 2 years later, was stolen by Asians.
Btw I look Asian, infact more Asian than Asians (even though I'm not) and I have a goatee.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

gtroc said:


> Don't give up dude
> I hope you get your car back and very soon.
> Got mine back over 2 years later, was stolen by Asians.
> Btw I look Asian, infact more Asian than Asians (even though I'm not) and I have a goatee.


were you in benfleet on the 9th by any chance???:nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It's all falling into place!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

gtroc said:


> Btw I look Asian, infact more Asian than Asians (even though I'm not) and I have a goatee.


Chinese? Japanese? Thai? Vietnamise? Afghan? Or do u mean indian or Pakistani? 

I can't get my head round this race that encompases a whole continent, be proud of where you're from Ffs


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

bigkev said:


> were you in benfleet on the 9th by any chance???:nervous:



Hehehe


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

blue34 said:


> I did everything I could when I had a 22ft Four Winns boat stolen, it was on my 4 wheel trailer with a wheelclamp, behind a chained steel gate from a River Thames Marina. I made up posters placed ads, nagged the police constantly and phoned the obvious ports I spent weeks doing everything I could think of..
> 
> Then 10 months later out of the blue I got a call from an insurance investigator. The boat had been taken in for servicing and repairs at a boatyard in Essex the engineer had called his investigator mate when he couldn't find a serial number on the hull. The investigator went that day and impounded the boat. I was just getting round to settling the claim when it was found.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell,,,this could be made into a film:nervous:


hope u all get sorted out and hope u get the car back in one piece...."sub human scum"


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

Just home from work ive spoken to the officer in charge of checking cars that are being exported, gave him the details of the car and a few photos. we thaught we'd struck gold as there's an R33 gtr due to be exported to Durban on the next charter


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

i had a guy called jay call me up about 2 months ago asking to take a look at my skyline as he saw it on piston heads, he asked my for my reg number and then did a check with the reg plate to see if it had been crashed, he then called me back to say he was from london and was gonna send to guys up to take a look to seem my car in manchester, i then told him that the car had some damage to the front chin he then said he would call me back.......he never did, i think i may of had a lucky escape


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

cong said:


> i had a guy called jay call me up about 2 months ago asking to take a look at my skyline as he saw it on piston heads, he asked my for my reg number and then did a check with the reg plate to see if it had been crashed, he then called me back to say he was from london and was gonna send to guys up to take a look to seem my car in manchester, i then told him that the car had some damage to the front chin he then said he would call me back.......he never did, i think i may of had a lucky escape


very lucky id say mate.


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well the story made the front page of the local paper tonight. Other than that, there's no news whatsoever.



















Here's a link to the online story put out last week as well:

Man injured during Benfleet carjacking (From Echo)


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Anything ?


----------



## buckerz69 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Anything ?


Nope.


----------

